# Learning From the Natives



## Nomadic Wolf (Apr 15, 2017)

I want to backpack, hitchhike, train hop, and nomad my way across the country. Nonetheless, I must give need to the original fuel behind my drive, which was the quest for knowledge regarding wilderness survival and self-reliance. With this in mind, I turn to the natives of north America. Who better to learn from than them? The only problem is that I have no idea where to look, who to go to, or what it will cost in monetary terms.

Does anyone know where I could go to learn from native Americans in the continental US (as inexpensively as possible)?


----------



## marmar (May 16, 2017)

Nomadic Wolf said:


> I want to backpack, hitchhike, train hop, and nomad my way across the country. Nonetheless, I must give need to the original fuel behind my drive, which was the quest for knowledge regarding wilderness survival and self-reliance. With this in mind, I turn to the natives of north America. Who better to learn from than them? The only problem is that I have no idea where to look, who to go to, or what it will cost in monetary terms.
> 
> Does anyone know where I could go to learn from native Americans in the continental US (as inexpensively as possible)?


I'm afraid the natives that could teach you wilderness survival have being long gone, like you are a couple hundred years late really. The reservations, I'm not an expert, but I think there are different amount of misery drug addiction etc depending on the area. The ones that do well-ish, dont normally keep their houses open for white strangers,just like any other population.
I'd advice to read books on wilderness survival instead


----------

